# Theory related to George Floyd murder



## Teslas Fate (Jun 8, 2020)

Ok I’m posting this not to cause a e-riot but just to put this out here. There’s a theory going around that George Floyd and Derek Chauvin the police who killed him both worked at that bar where he died before and colluded to make a side op that hence hides the Clinton trial for her emails and ruin the economy back to the way it was before trump. This just is just a theory but I tend to believe it even though it may not be true.


----------



## notimp (Jun 8, 2020)

Nice trolling. 

Lets me make a point I wanted to make before, when a protest erupts around people being confronted with something like police brutality, the actual people involved become 'bigger than life' symbols, for that transformative process ('heroes, villains, ...'). No one, rightly so, cares about if Floyd tried to pay with a fake twenty, or that during the protests other people lost their lives as well (pulled as an argument to belittle the initial killing).

Its the symbol that now stands for a transformation that people want, and will do so, until some perceptible change is enacted. Not the person.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 8, 2020)

notimp said:


> Nice trolling.
> 
> Lets me make a point I wanted to make before, when a protest erupts around people being confronted with something like police brutality, the actual people involved become 'bigger than life' symbols, for that transformative process ('heroes, villains, ...'). No one, rightly so, cares about if Floyd tried to pay with a fake twenty, or that during the protests other people lost their lives as well.
> 
> Its the symbol that now stands for a transformation that people want, and will do so, until some perceptible change is enacted. Not the person.


Oh so you think I’m trolling you why don't you look up George Floyd Derek Chauvin theory and see what you get

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@notimp call me a troll as much as you like but I just wanted to put out that there’s a theory not tell everyone to believe it but it’s out there.


----------



## notimp (Jun 8, 2020)

Troll was not meant derogatively (I like trolls.  ), please continue with the thread.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 8, 2020)

notimp said:


> Troll was not meant derogatively (I like trolls.  ), please continue with the thread.


Good to know it’s not derogatory but still not meaning to troll just shed light on this theory “baseless” or not


----------



## notimp (Jun 8, 2020)

Ok, I bite.  Why would you want to shed light on a story that might be baseless. And why would it matter, that two people 'staged' a prestory, when one of them die...

I shouldnt have asked, should I...


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 8, 2020)

notimp said:


> Ok, I bite.  Why would you want to shed light on a story that might be baseless. And why would it matter, that two people 'staged' a prestory, when one of them die...
> 
> I shouldnt have asked, should I...


Well that’s easy just because one website says it’s baseless doesn’t make it true we live in a world where we tend to believe the first thing we see whether fact or fiction and if we look at things objectively and not how the media wants us too this theory could be true regardless if someone wants to make you think it’s baseless and before I can ask your why what is prestory?


----------



## notimp (Jun 8, 2020)

Pretext/Prestory (pretext sounded too 'serious', so I used 'prestory'  ): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretext


----------



## 1stmoon (Jun 8, 2020)

What the hell am i reading?

Do yourself a favor and stop paying attention to right-wing nut jobs, because they clearly have a lot of trouble identifying a facist even when it's right in front of them.


----------



## notimp (Jun 8, 2020)

Teslas Fate, wants to privatize state owned companies?

(Dang it, now I'm trolling... Its contagious!!  )

On a more serious note, you think this really is bait for people to google that theory, and end up in communities groomed by the far right?

Those people must be really stupid..


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 8, 2020)

notimp said:


> Pretext/Prestory (pretext sounded to 'serious', so I used 'prestory'  ): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretext


Ok have never seen those terms as to answer your why well that’s quite simple those who protested genuinely for his wrongful death should know that his death may not have been wrongful and had a greater purpose and that America is being destroyed to hide government related events and ruin the economy grown by republicans which liberal disagree with

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



1stmoon said:


> What the hell am i reading?
> 
> Do yourself a favor and stop paying attention to right-wing nut jobs, because they clearly have a lot of trouble identifying a facist even when it's right in front of them.





notimp said:


> Teslas Fate, wants to privatize state owned companies?
> 
> (Dang it, now I'm trolling... Its contagious!!  )
> 
> ...


 I’m sorry when did this become a bashing session and where I give my attention is out of the question but thanks for the suggestion that I’ll never follow because I don’t nor do I ever want to follow the liberal agenda and no one was told to google the theory except you @notimp and they don’t have to if they follow the same liberal agenda that you both clearly follow and I also want to thank you both for injecting political bs into a thread that was never intended for it and yet again @notimp I’m not trolling just making people aware of a theory that now has been destroyed for both of you to bash me


----------



## notimp (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey, thats unfair, I like trolls.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 8, 2020)

1stmoon said:


> What the hell am i reading?
> 
> Do yourself a favor and stop paying attention to right-wing nut jobs, because they clearly have a lot of trouble identifying a facist even when it's right in front of them.


Don't blame us right-wingers for this, this is the work of drugs. 

Pretty wild theory. Just remember, this section is not the Edge of Forum, so you have to be _really serious_ with the crazy or it doesn't count. Let me summarise - the police officer and the victim, who coincidentally worked together in the past, made a suicide pact so that we don't hear about Clinton's e-mails (even though we've all heard about them) and ruin the economy (which was already "ruined" by the lockdown, but it's recovering at an exceptional rate with the DOW skyrocketing and the unemployment plummeting post-COVID). That's... Certainly something.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 8, 2020)

notimp said:


> Hey, thats unfair, I like trolls.


I’m starting to think that you’re the troll


----------



## notimp (Jun 8, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> I’m starting to think that you’re the troll


*me runs away*


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 8, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> Don't blame us right-wingers for this, this is the work of drugs.
> 
> Pretty wild theory. Just remember, this section is not the Edge of Forum, so you have to be _really serious_ with the crazy or it doesn't count. Let me summarise - the police officer and the perp, who coincidentally worked together in the past, made a suicide pact so that we don't hear about Clinton's r-mails (even though we've all heard about them) and ruin the economy (which was already "ruined" by the lockdown, but it's recovering at an exceptional rate with the DOW skyrocketing and the unemployment plummets post-COVID). That's... Certainly something.


And you wouldn’t be wrong but in this world we live in anything is possible and with how America is at the moment and has been since 2016 it certainly is believable weather fact or fiction and as some like to forget I was merely making others aware rather than bait them into believing it. Edit: and it wasn’t to not hear about the emails but to cover up a trial involving Clinton that’s supposed to prosecute her over it and as well to tank it to the point where it was before trump improved it through the destruction of democratic cities so that they democratic leaders have money or something like that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 8, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> And you wouldn’t be wrong but in this world we live in anything is possible and with how America is at the moment it certainly is believable weather fact or fiction and as some like to forget I was merely making others aware rather than bait them into believing it


It really isn't. People die in police custody all the time, regardless of race - it's just something that happens due to the nature of their job. This is not unusual, or a conspiracy - the reason why the reaction is so huge is because the video was particularly egregious, not to mention that we're all on-edge and stir crazy due to the lockdown.

Every single time the paths of a police officer and a citizen cross, the chance of violence occuring is non-zero because the entire point of having the police at all is to have a public service that holds a monopoly on violence and direct it against criminals. We expect those officers to make difficult split-second judgements with the expectation that they will make more good calls than bad, keeping police brutality at a minimum.

Assuming the cop even *remembered* Floyd in that moment based on their history of working together, it may have actually been to the victim's detriment. If he knew he was a former bouncer, it may have motivated him to use more force than warranted, eventually leading to the death.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 8, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> It really isn't. People die in police custody all the time, regardless of race - it's just something that happens due to the nature of their job. This is not unusual, or a conspiracy - the reason why the reaction is so huge is because the video was particularly egregious, not to mention that we're all on-edge and stir crazy due to the lockdown.
> 
> Every single time the paths of a police officer and a citizen cross, the chance of violence occuring is non-zero because the entire point of having the police at all is to have a public service that holds a monopoly on violence and direct it against criminals. We expect those officers to make difficult split-second judgements with the expectation that they will make more good calls than bad, keeping police brutality at a minimum.
> 
> Assuming the cop even *remembered* Floyd in that moment based on their history of working together, it may have actually been to the victim's detriment. If he knew he was a former bouncer, it may have motivated him to use more force than warranted, eventually leading to the death.


It really isn’t? And all this information is all stuff Ik just like I know all police aren’t the same nor all bad also I edited that post so rereading maybe beneficial.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 8, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> It really isn’t? And all this information is all stuff Ik just like I know all police aren’t the same nor all bad also I edited that post so rereading maybe beneficial.


That's correct - it happens almost every single day. You can have a glance at the shootings data and draw your own conclusions - in 2019 the police fatally shot 370 white suspects, 235 black suspects, 158 Hispanic suspects and another 241 suspects of unknown/other race. Of course you don't hear about that because usually they've made the right decision.

Police brutality stats: https://www.statista.com/statistics/585152/people-shot-to-death-by-us-police-by-race/

As far as physical violence is concerned, statistically speaking black suspects are more likely to be roughed up like George Floyd was whereas white suspects are more likely to get shot.


 
Source: New York Times

Contrary to popular opinion this trend is not influenced by body cams - the opposite is true, officers expect the tapes to vindicate them and act more violently when recorded. What's even more surprising is the fact that officers who are the same race as the suspects are more likely to use physical violence or shoot. The reason why I mention those two things (body cameras, a more diverse police force) is because they're commonly suggested solutions, and they don't work as intended. The more you know!

Some more data:

Racial disparities through the lens of officer characteristics: https://www.pnas.org/content/116/32/15877
Use of force during arrest: https://www.nber.org/papers/w22399

Of course depending on the study you look at you can see wildly different results - it kind of depends on how you define your parameters and what you factor into your calculations.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 8, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> That's correct - it happens almost every single day. You can have a glance at the shootings data and draw your own conclusions - in 2019 the police fatally shot 370 white suspects, 235 black suspects, 158 Hispanic suspects and another 241 suspects of unknown/other race. Of course you don't hear about that because usually they've made the right decision.
> 
> Police brutality stats: https://www.statista.com/statistics/585152/people-shot-to-death-by-us-police-by-race/
> 
> ...


All of this isn’t new to me but you haven’t answer my question what did you mean by it really isn’t?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 8, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> All of this isn’t new to me but you haven’t answer my question what did you mean by it really isn’t?


You said that your theory is believable in the current political climate. It isn't believable, and wouldn't be believable in any political climate - it would be the least efficient suicide-by-cop for the most unlikely cause ever. I was simply trying to paint the bigger picture for you by demonstrating that what happened to Floyd happens all the time and to people of every race or creed, which is truly unfortunate, but in many ways unavoidable. The best we can do is train officers well, minimise the amount of officer-citizen interactions and hold them accountable. Decriminalising large swathes of petty crimes and more widespread drug legalisation would help too - there is absolutely no reason why the police should be involved in an argument over $20, a bag of weed or a cigarette.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 8, 2020)

I don’t need to be schooled on the statistics I only wanted to post about this theory and I’m also not saying that his death wasn’t wrongful nor that the theory is true because not all theories are I just said I tend to believe it because of my views. What happens to blacks by the police is worse than what happens to whites and other races and needs to be fixed but I’ll save this for another thread


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 8, 2020)

Closed upon OP request.


----------

